# Gecko Pics



## Kristy_07 (Nov 29, 2010)

It's taken me awhile to get around to these, but here they are. Love these little guys - thanks, Kelly!

_*Nephrurus Wheeleri*_
Male 











Female 










_*Nephrurus Levis Levis*_
Male 





Female





_*Nephrurus Amyae*_
Male 





Female 





_*Nephrurus Asper*_
Male


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice pics Kristy


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, mate! Same to you for your bluey and patternless


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 29, 2010)

Very good photograpy there Kristy and nice collection of gekeos too


----------



## Robo1 (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, that picture of the male Amyae is stunning!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice, I like those _wheeleri_, esp the girl, nice contrast


----------



## Smithers (Nov 29, 2010)

Cracking Geckos and photography Kristy. Kelly's animals are the bomb hey  Im getting some N.Levis this week off her.


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 29, 2010)

it's about time kristy, I've been waiting for these. love the amay and levis


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhh Jordan, my biggest fan :lol::lol::lol: Thanks, mate!!


----------



## python_dan89 (Nov 29, 2010)

Love the pics kristy.. looks like you no how to use your camera lol =)


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice critters and exquisite photography Kristy.

M


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing pics Kristy!

pic #7 the Amyae male, is an absolute purler


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 29, 2010)

never really liked Amyae's but dam the eyes on your male look intense


----------



## monique18026 (Nov 29, 2010)

Some look like they are smiling


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 29, 2010)

Male amyae is a shy, cranky thing... though he did seem to get some pleasure out of biting my mum just now when I got him out to show her. Maybe that's what he's smiling about 

Thank you all for the comments!


----------



## James..94 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice critters Kristy


----------



## Grunter023 (Nov 29, 2010)

Some nice Geckos there! and some good shots also.


----------



## giggle (Nov 30, 2010)

I love their little smiley faces!  I dont know how you managed to take such nice pics of them.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 30, 2010)

I am so jealous we can not keep Wheeleri !

I just got an adult pair of Amyae on sunday.... will have to take some pics!


----------

